# help with bumps and spurs for sexing please



## mr.tegu (Feb 17, 2009)

i got my tegu in late october of 08, he/she was around 10 inches then. its now feb 09 and he/she measured in at 29 inches long and 4 1/2 inches wide yesterday. like most i wanted a male over a female for the size and jowls. at this point i dont mind what the sex is other then im kinda wanting to find out its sex so i can pick out a name for it. so my questions are... at 29 inches overall would the bb bumps or spures be noticable?...what is the average length/width/weight of a male AND female argentine black and white tegu?...
thats all for now load me up with info, thanks guys and gals..


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm not sure about the other stuff but my blue is 27" and only about 2 1/2" wide in the belly and I'm fairly certain that what I see are buttons. I'd say that you should be able to see something...like faint bumps.


----------



## Beasty (Feb 17, 2009)

Ditto~ What ashesc212 said.
I have a blue hatchling from the same clutch and it's roughly 24 inches and I see no bumps. Which is fine by me. I'm hoping it's a girly lizard as they are harder to find, hence easier to get a mate in the future should I decide to breed it. I already have a male _and_ female extreme for impressive.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 17, 2009)

thanks but what about full adult size and weight of females and males


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 19, 2009)

the question i am seeking answeres for is..{on AVERAGE} the length,width,hight, and weight of adult male and female arg blk n wht tegus.. this is another topic that is not clear anywhere you search giving 2 feet or more of inconsistancies.


----------

